# GiroKonto



## Berta (2. Jan 2012)

hallo forum,

ich hab folgende aufgabe, die ich in den code einbauen müsste, weiß leider nicht wie:

• das Attribut dispo stets kleiner oder gleich 0 ist,

also ich hab ne if methode bei der set get methode eingebaut, hab aber keine ahnung wies weiter geht, damit die bedingung erfüllt ist, weiß da jmd vllt bescheid?

• Eine Methode, die das Überweisen eines positiven Betrags auf ein anderes Konto realisiert.

unten hab ich ne methode, aber  denke die ist eher falsch und nicht korrekt, weiß ich auch nicht weiter..





```
class GiroKonto extends Konto{

		private double dispo;
	
		public void setDispo(double a){
			a=dispo;
			
				if(dispo>0){
				
		}
		public double getDispo(){
			return dispo;
		}
	
	public GiroKonto(String Kontoinhaber , int Kontonummer){
	
	super(Kontoinhaber , Kontonummer);
	this.dispo=0;
	}
	
		public void abheben(int Betrag) { 
			if (Betrag>dispo){
				System.out.println("Konto überzogen"); 
			}
		}
		
		public void überweisen(int Betrag){
			dispo-=Betrag;
		}
```


vielen dank


berta


----------



## PatrickO (2. Jan 2012)

Hey,

a=dispo;

ändern in dispo = a;

sonst wird die Variable dispo doch gar nicht gefüllt. 

Was passiert bei der Prüfung, ob dispo > 0 ist?? Da steht ja noch gar nichts drin.


----------



## Berta (2. Jan 2012)

da steht nix, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich es mache, damit die o. g. bedingung erfüllt ist...

ja, das mit a hab ich verwechselt, danke habs korrigiert


----------



## Marcinek (2. Jan 2012)

Du hast noch nie ein Konto gesehen?

Was passiert den, wenn du ein positives Dispo angibst? - Soll nicht gehen. Also? - Exception??

Ich würde mal ein Buch lesen zum Thema "Java"


----------



## PatrickO (2. Jan 2012)

Also bei einem realen Girokonto ist es ja so, das du mit deiner Bank eine bestimmte Höhe des Dispo-Kredits "ausgemacht" hast, d.h. du musst zu erst prüfen, wie es auf dem Konto ausschaut, also den Kontostand abrufen, ist dieser auf 0, musst du prüfen, ob der vereinbarte Dispo noch nicht überschritten wurde. Ist das der Fall kannst du die Überweisung durchführen und den Betrag vom Kontostand (sofern ausreichend Deckung vorhanden) abziehen, sonst halt auf den dispo ausaddieren. Wenn der Dispo ausgereizt ist, musst du eine Meldung ausgeben, das leider keine Auszahlung/Überweisung möglich ist.


----------



## Berta (2. Jan 2012)

die sollen wir aber nicht benutzen, sondern es anders machen...


----------



## Marcinek (2. Jan 2012)

Dann mach es anders ;D - Wir können nicht wissen, was du darfst und was nicht.


----------



## PatrickO (2. Jan 2012)

Berta hat gesagt.:


> die sollen wir aber nicht benutzen, sondern es anders machen...



Ohne konkrete Aufgabenstellung können wir dir auch keine Tipps geben.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jan 2012)

```
public void setDispo(double a){
            if(dispo-a>0){
                        dispo = dispo-a; 
            }
                 
        }
```
zb so...


----------



## Helgon (3. Jan 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/129427-konto-darf-ueberzogen.html

gleiche Klasse/kurs/gang was auch immer?


----------



## ARadauer (3. Jan 2012)

achso... blödsinn, da wird nix verändert nur gesetzt,


```
public void setDispo(double a){
            if(a<=0){
                 dispo = a; 
            }                 
        }
```
wenn der übergebene wert kleiner gleich 0 ist wird er gesetzt, sonst wird nix gemacht...


----------

